# Lodge/lodged [ corn ]



## Ilialluna

Hola. Necesito saber la traducción de "lodge/lodged" en el siguiente contexto. Debo decir que el original es una traducción al inglés de una patente japonesa y es desastroso.

"One hundred sixty-five days after treatment with the clothianidin granule, with respect to each treatment section, respective central two rows of seeded places were adopted as an investigation section, and the plant number of corn which had *lodged* due to damage of _Diabrotica virgifera virgifera_ and _Agriotes lineatus_ was investigated at four places, a *lodge* rate was calculated by the following equation and, moreover, an average *lodge* rate of the four investigation sections was obtained."

Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## phantom2007

Sería un acertijo imposible, si no fuese porque el insecto que mencionan tiene un comportamiento que daña las plantas _*al alojarse*_ en las raíces y crear túneles.

La máquina/persona que hizo la traducción del japonés encontró to lodge --> alojarse y le pareció adecuado. Mira lo que dice de la Dabrotica virginiferaes wiki:

Most of the damage in corn is caused by larval feeding. Newly hatched  rootworms locate corn roots in the soil and initially begin feeding on  the fine root hairs and burrow into root tips of the corn plant. As  larvae grow larger, they feed on and tunnel into primary roots


----------



## k-in-sc

When crops are "lodged" it means they're knocked down, usually by wind/weather. Pests such as rootworms weaken the root systems and make the crops more vulnerable to lodging.
Images of lodged corn


----------



## Ilialluna

Muchas gracias a ambos. Que tengáis un buen día.


----------



## k-in-sc

So what is it in Spanish? Tendido?


----------



## phantom2007

Quedé un poco desconcertado por esa acepción de K-in_sc, pero es correcta según mi diccionario Velazquez, aunque es el único de los varios que he consultado que la da. Dice "derribar, echar abajo"

tendido... no me parece. "derribadas" suena mejor para plantas "lodged" o caídas o eventualmente "tumbadas", según el país. Sugiero "Rata de derribo" o "porcentaje de derribo" para lodge rate.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola de nuevo. Ya entregué la traducción, y no sé si será la forma más correcta o no, pero, teniendo en cuenta el sinónimo de "knock down" que dio k-in-sc, finalmente lo traduje como "plantas abatidas por...".
Una vez más, gracias a ambos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Evidently the "real" term for "lodging" is "acame" ... sorry, I shouldn't have answered off the top of my head 

*acame* s m (_Agr_) Doblez o inclinación que sufre el tallo de las plantas, como el trigo, la cebada, etc, debido a la acción del viento o a que ha alcanzado su madurez y no se le corta.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=798227


----------



## phantom2007

So, what would "lodged" be in the original context, in your opinion?

I must say I still think it is a "japanese" way of saying "alojado", (located, nested) in the plants' roots.


----------



## Ilialluna

Yo creo que k-in-sc tiene razón en cuanto a "acame" y que se refiere a que la planta se destruye, daña o similar debido a la infestación por la plaga. Fíjate en que dice: "...and the plant number of corn which had lodged due to damage of _Diabrotica virgifera virgifera_ and _Agriotes lineatus_...".


----------



## phantom2007

Totalmente cierto. 

Pero "acame" no está en el original, lamentablemente, solo lodged y el problema (aunque la traducción ya fue entregada) es determinar cuál sería la traducción más adecuada o al menos interpretar la idea orginal, que parece haber sido oscurecida por la traducción desde el Japonés al Inglés.

El insecto se establece provisionalmente ("se aloja") en las raíces y la planta se daña y supuestamente se cae.  Cómo lo decimos?


----------



## k-in-sc

No, "lodged" doesn't have to do with worms being present in the roots, it means the corn falling over (or the stalks breaking), in this case because the roots have been damaged. A lot of times the worms aren't even there anymore. Remember that a cornstalk is large and heavy. Also, corn and other grains can lodge for a lot of reasons, not all of them having to do with an inadequate root system.


----------



## vicdark

k-in-sc is correct:

http://agclass.nal.usda.gov/mtwdk.exe?k=default&l=60&w=50523&n=1&s=5&t=2


----------

